# "The Ashtabula Train Disaster" documentary, featuring Bachmann LS trains.



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Very interesting!
A Bachmann spectrum 4-4-0 and Bachmann cars were used for part of the recreation..

http://www.engineeringtragedy.com/Welcome.html

Scot


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot,

The producer of this documentary joined MLS about three years ago and was posting regularly as production was ongoing. Haven't seen him here in a while.


----------

